# Everything eats shad!!!!



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I was fishing in a catfish tournament this past Saturday out of Tanners Creek. Fishing with cut shad I got some taps on my rod but it never got pulled down. I went to wind it in to see if the bait was gone and it just felt heavy and behold a 13.5 inch Spotted bass (my first 1 I have caught) Caught him on 30 pound line with a 50 pound leader and a 8/0 Circle hook on a piece of cut shad.












Just goes to show that shad are on the bottom of the food chain...everything eats them!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

c,mon man, you know you are not allowed to use anything but "artificials" in BASS tournaments . kind of reminds me of a trip years back to a pay-pond where we were fishing for blues with big chub heads and started catching crappies on them.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

How'd you manage him on such light tackle. What a battle!!


----------

